# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometric Billing and Coding Specialist - Auburn, AL

## Eyetastic

We have a Medical Billing Specialist opportunity in Auburn, AL, in a ​​​​​​​private practice setting with a fun and friendly atmosphere! To be considered for this opportunity, you must know ICD-10 codes and have experience in medical billing and coding, preferably in an optometry or ophthalmology setting. Requirements include but are not limited to scrubbing & submitting claims, appealing denials, answering patient questions regarding their benefits/statements, collections processes, communicating with staff on correct coding procedures, fee schedules and posting payments.

Benefits:
-Relocation Assistance
-Monday through Friday Schedule
​​​​​​​-No Evenings
-Medical Insurance
-Dental Insurance
-Paid Time Off
-401K
-Employee Discounts

Eyetastic Services works with all modalities throughout the US to find candidates for the eye care industry working with support staff, technicians, opticians, optometrists, and ophthalmologists.

eyetasticjobs.com

----------

